# SOFIA | Zlaten Vek (Golden Age) | 124m | 30 fl | U/C



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Zlaten Vek*
*Sofia, Bulgaria*


*Height: *130m, 34 overground levels
*Location:* Lozenets district

*Old render:*










*New renders:*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Cool glassy tower!


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location (the blue marker dead center) - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=923&lat=42.6711080000&lng=23.3185580000&z=13&t=k


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Something old. 



iminchev said:


>


----------



## dunedanetz (Feb 3, 2015)

Нещо да се чува за този проект? Теренът е ограден от поне година, но от няколко дни се наблюдава леко раздвижване, разчистване и леки изкопни работи?


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

dunedanetz said:


> Нещо да се чува за този проект? Теренът е ограден от поне година, но от няколко дни се наблюдава леко раздвижване, разчистване и леки изкопни работи?


Започнали са го. 
В София започват много небостъргачи в последно време.

*The building is going to be U/C shortly. * :cheers:



JloKyM said:


> Защо никой не коментира следната табела, касаеща 34 етажния, 130м небостъргач до Маринела?


----------



## dunedanetz (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe it is already U/C


----------



## kraxx (Jul 14, 2011)

Arteks have no official statement and renders for the new building.
The forum will be made aware as soon as all the details are cleared.
I am in contact with Arteks and as soon as the details are available they will be provided...


----------



## iv4oo (Jul 6, 2012)

Usted said:


> 05.05


*6/5/17*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*U/C*

The project has been renamed to "*Zlaten Vek*" (*130m | 35 fl*) and it is *U/C* now. 
New renders from *Arteks*:


AutoCastro said:


>





racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*SOFIA | Zlaten Vek | 130m | 35 fl | U/C*

New renders:



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Zlaten vek | 120 m | 34fl - U/C*

*Zlaten vek | 120m | 34 fl | U/C*

Pics from today. 



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

1/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

2/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*December 5th, 2017*

1/2



racata said:


> стоманените колони са доста високи, за мащаб вземете WC-то :grass:


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

2/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*February 1st, 2018*



racata said:


>


----------



## racata (Oct 15, 2011)

More photos:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741887.116308245697971&type=1&l=fd7a59d092


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*March 21st, 2018*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*April 5th, 2018*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*2/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*3/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

As seen from "Studentski grad" district:



rzEtw said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - January 10th, 2019*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - January 12th, 2019*



danielradev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - January 17th, 2019*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - January 19th, 2019*



SCHwabata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - January 25th, 2019*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - February 26th, 2019*



REAKT0R said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*February 22nd, 2019*



Avus said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

New render



racata said:


> https://www.facebook.com/artekshome/photos/a.705847943083453/807770082891238/?type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - February 26th, 2019*



REAKT0R said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 5th, 2019*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 6th, 2019

1/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 15th, 2019

1/4*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*2/4*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*3/4*



kraxx said:


> Дали са мострени или окончателни???


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*4/4*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 17th, 2019*



Avus said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 17th, 2019*



Vadisk said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

>


*Source:* https://www.dnevnik.bg/biznes/2019/..._za_imotite_na_vlastta_da_ne_se_izmestva_kum/


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 27th, 2019*



TzV said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

https://www.vesti.bg/galerii/foto/nebostyrgachyt-zlaten-vek-7755


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - April 5th, 2019*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

POV 



racata said:


> Погледа на кранистката, на единия от двата крана.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - April 20th, 2019*



TzV said:


> 10:53
> 
> 
> 16:30
> ...


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - April 25th, 2019*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - April 30th, 2019*

The construction of the building is temporary put *On Hold* due to some investigation on properties sold to politicians at a lower price in exchange of fast track paper work:
https://news.bg/crime/arteks-obzhalva-v-sada-spiraneto-na-stroezha-na-nebostargacha.html


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - August 18th, 2019*



racata said:


> *STRUKTO*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - August 30th, 2019*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - November 21st, 2019*



Godar said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Video*


----------



## racata (Oct 15, 2011)




----------

